# Seaweed Thins



## HOBIE (Aug 13, 2017)

Itsu crispy seaweed thins.  .4 carbs per pkt. Taste nice .  Yes 0.4 per pkt


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 13, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Itsu crispy seaweed thins.  .4 carbs per pkt. Taste nice .  Yes 0.4 per pkt


I love these.  Crunch over a salad.  Use to avoid other snacks.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 13, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> I love these.  Crunch over a salad.  Use to avoid other snacks.


Give them a go !  Point 4 a bag & taste good too


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 14, 2017)

I tried them, but didn't enjoy them :-(


----------



## Radders (Aug 14, 2017)

Where did you get them please? I've not seen them anywhere.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 14, 2017)

Sainsbury's


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 14, 2017)

Also Sainsbury's. I got caught out last time as I did not look carefully and ended up with Wasabi flavoured ones.  A bit of a kick!!


----------



## Radders (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks, I will look for those for my next delivery. 

Meanwhile I've been quite enjoying Yushoi baked pea sticks from the Coop and Morrison's. 10g carbs and 88 KCals a pack.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2017)

Radders said:


> Thanks, I will look for those for my next delivery.
> 
> Meanwhile I've been quite enjoying Yushoi baked pea sticks from the Coop and Morrison's. 10g carbs and 88 KCals a pack.


I thought pea sticks were what you used to test for ketones with if your GP was too mean to prescribe blood ketone strips...


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 14, 2017)

I recall @ianbilly mentioning seaweed thins quite a while ago - apparently they didnt have any undue effect on his bgls.


----------



## Radders (Aug 14, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I thought pea sticks were what you used to test for ketones with if your GP was too mean to prescribe blood ketone strips...


Eeeugh! Lol


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 14, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I thought pea sticks were what you used to test for ketones with if your GP was too mean to prescribe blood ketone strips...


----------



## Ljc (Aug 14, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I thought pea sticks were what you used to test for ketones with if your GP was too mean to prescribe blood ketone strips...


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 14, 2017)

I like Wasabi too  SB


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 14, 2017)

I tried them but thought they were


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 14, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Itsu crispy seaweed thins.  .4 carbs per pkt. Taste nice .  Yes 0.4 per pkt


I havent sampled seaweed thins yet - but thinking about it


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 14, 2017)

Point 4 a pkt so not a lot of carbs. Enjoy Wirralass


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 14, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Point 4 a pkt so not a lot of carbs. Enjoy Wirralass


Thanks HOBIE I'll let you know - I'm always on the look out for something different from the norm,


----------



## Greymouser (Aug 16, 2017)

I do not know about Sainsburys, but I get something similar from the Chinese supermarket in Liverpool. Much higher seaweed content % and cheaper too! I assume you live on the Wirral, so it could be within your range for a shop...


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 16, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> I do not know about Sainsburys, but I get something similar from the Chinese supermarket in Liverpool. Much higher seaweed content % and cheaper too! I assume you live on the Wirral, so it could be within your range for a shop...


Thanks for that Greymouser - you assume right -  looks like a trip to the Chinese market is on the cards. What do you serve seaweed with and does it have to be cooked first or left in its natural state? Whereabouts is the Chinese market in Liverpool please - haven't visited Liverpool for ages! Take care.


----------



## Greymouser (Aug 16, 2017)

The last time I was there, I bought a brand called Takashima. It is a multi pack of small snack size packets of seaweed. the whole pack has only 12g of seaweed in, which sounds not a lot, but suits me just fine, I love them! These ones are 99.5 % seaweed and only contain 5g carb per 100g of product. They are not really crispy, but have a plant like texture and I eat them as they come, which loses the hunger pang I find. The shop has a good few varieties of seaweed and it comes in several forms.

On this packet, it says: Great with all types of dishes like omelettes, pizza, baked potatoes, rahmen, soup, udon, rice, soba, noodles,chirashi sushi, & etc. Kids love to eat them straight from the bag!
That is not my spelling, nor do I have an idea what some of those are! I, it seems must be a kid! 

We use WH Lung, which does not have a website, but is huge with a great range of products from all over Asia. They have a restaurant above too which gets great reviews, though I have never eaten there.  This:  https://www.facebook.com/pages/WH-Lung-Chinese-Supermarket/148679191835327   is the companies facebook page. I also normally avoid facebook. I think they have one in the centre too, but cannot tell you where, Hardy street rings a bell...

I am pretty sure there are other supermarkets too, but have not used them, so you will have to google for them!
Take care.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 16, 2017)

I eat the seaweed thins as a snack with a packed lunch, crunched up very a salad, added to omelette, ...


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 16, 2017)

@SB2015 - Hi - Seaweed is becoming to grow on me I rather fancy the idea of your suggestion of how to serve it - thanks, take care


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 17, 2017)

Tried these today.  On offer £1.50 from Waitrose (normally £2).  I thought they were 'okay' - as it's seaweed it's vegetarian but they do have quite a strong fishy type taste which may not appeal to everyone and put me off a bit.  I've had fried seaweed in Chinese restaurants but I believe that is actually spring greens and therefore didn't have a strong taste like this.  I've been a veggie for well over 25 years so it's a long time since I've eaten any fish.  The packets only contain 15g in total with 3 smaller packets of 5g in each one.  At that weight for cost they must be up there with saffron.   I had the wasabi ones which weren't too hot.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 17, 2017)

I could eat a pkt right now


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Also Sainsbury's. I got caught out last time as I did not look carefully and ended up with Wasabi flavoured ones.  A bit of a kick!!


I really like Wasabi


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm a Seabrooks ready salted man, can't be doing with these arty veggie snacks. I do use a lot of dried seaweed flakes in cooking, though, to give a real umami boost to the food.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 8, 2017)

I've bought some today.  Haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 10, 2017)

I've tried them & tossed them in the bin.  Disgusting wasn't the word!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 10, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've tried them & tossed them in the bin.  Disgusting wasn't the word!



I think they're an acquired taste which I'm not sure I've acquired!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've tried them & tossed them in the bin.  Disgusting wasn't the word!


That's what I think of CAKE & other sweet things. Its a good job we are all different


----------



## New-journey (Sep 10, 2017)

I have just eaten a whole packet, love them!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 11, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> That's what I think of CAKE & other sweet things. Its a good job we are all different


I wish I had that attitude to cake.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 13, 2017)

So far
- crushed and sprinkled on salad
- as a topping to an open sandwich
- an alternative to any crisps.
I will avoid the wasabi ones in future.


----------



## clive555555 (Sep 23, 2017)

Sea weed Thins £2 per packet of 3. Bought them after reading the Forum, Was in the middle of learning counting Calories & Carbs, (has a newly diagnosed Type2). I laughed at the low Carb, but was learning the difficulty in buying food with low Calories & Carbs. Well I have just tasted the Seaweed Thins, I thought the taste was delicious, the texture I didn't  expect, paper thin sheets of seaweed definitely a delicacy, when and IF I think of something to go with them, I would try them again, even though, I found them expensive. Thanks for the light hearted idea, a nice change from the problems of Diabetes. Cheers clive55555


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 23, 2017)

clive555555 said:


> Sea weed Thins £2 per packet of 3. Bought them after reading the Forum, Was in the middle of learning counting Calories & Carbs, (has a newly diagnosed Type2). I laughed at the low Carb, but was learning the difficulty in buying food with low Calories & Carbs. Well I have just tasted the Seaweed Thins, I thought the taste was delicious, the texture I didn't  expect, paper thin sheets of seaweed definitely a delicacy, when and IF I think of something to go with them, I would try them again, even though, I found them expensive. Thanks for the light hearted idea, a nice change from the problems of Diabetes. Cheers clive55555


Enjoy CLIVE


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2018)

Got some off my kids for fathers day. Am easily pleased.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2018)

0.4 a pkt   VERY very nice


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 18, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> Wasabi flavoured ones. A bit of a kick!!


Reminds me of when my mother was visiting, took her out for an all you can eat Sushi.... She grabbed a spoonful of Wasabi & ate it.... Thinking it was like Guacamole....


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> Reminds me of when my mother was visiting, took her out for an all you can eat Sushi.... She grabbed a spoonful of Wasabi & ate it.... Thinking it was like Avocado....


Did she go back for more ?


----------



## clive555555 (Jun 19, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Got some off my kids for fathers day. Am easily pleased.


You are lucky to have such thoughtful kids, good present, ( I once bought my dad some chicken manure pellets, for Farthers Day) LOL Cheers all the best clive555555


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 29, 2018)

Just had a pkt. Taste of the Sea


----------

